# Paint for use in vivarium



## Bethany (Mar 21, 2008)

Ive got a large vivarium, but the problem is the front is made from 3X2 bare timber frame which holds the glass and has the strength to hold the top vivarium up, is there a white paint i can use which is reptile friendly


----------



## Bethany (Mar 21, 2008)

somebody must of used some sort of paint :whistling2:


----------



## bigboidae (Aug 30, 2011)

if your using a varnish it must be water based ,dont use yacht varnish the fumes will never go away, paints a tricky one i know people will say gloss is ok but i would never use it , what i do is use a water based colour then use a clear water based varnish, i used ronseal exterior varnish on my ply board built vivs and it worked a treat ..... just make sure its water based .​


----------



## Bethany (Mar 21, 2008)

ive decided to use polyprop plastic to cover the timbers inside the vivarium and varnish the outside, also this will make it much easier for cleaning, thanks for the reply bigboidae :2thumb:


----------



## Chris212 (Oct 30, 2011)

When it comes to paint for your Viv, look into finding a paint that has low or preferably zero VOC's (Volatile organic compounds). These are the chemicals that give paint its heady "fresh paint" smell. You might need to shop around, but in the long term it is worth it, as under both heat lights and uv lights regular acrylic paint can give off harmful gasses for years. Look for a low VOC paint (Wattyl ID for example) that has < 1g of VOC per litre. Freshly painted they have zero smell.


----------

